# Туберкулезный спондилит



## ***тимур*** (22 Окт 2012)

Кто оперировался по поводу туберкулезного спондилита, кому ставили конструкции на позвоночник, откликнитесь, подскажите как быть.


----------



## ***тимур*** (25 Окт 2012)

у меня тубспондилит Th8-L1позвонков.В2008 году прооперировали,убрали все абсцессы,почистили.Теперь туберкулеза нет,но остался деформирующий спондилез.Формируется кифоз,зажимая спинной мозг.Надо ставить фиксацию.Кто прошел такую операцию,откликнитесь?


----------

